# Clomid after ectopic



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

hi everyone... I'm new to FF, but have been reading for a while (so glad I found it!). I was wondering if there's anyone else who's had an ectopic and is now using clomid? I'm waiting for AF to start my first cycle of clomid (100mg for days 2-6). I'm excited that we're finally able to do something, but I'm also really scared. Since the ectopic, haven't even had the sniff of a BFP... so weirdly the fact that clomid makes it more likely, also makes me more frightened (am terrified of losing my other tube). Does that sound stupid? But at the same time I'm so glad that we're able to give clomid a go before IVF (which is what our gyn thinks is our best chance, but he was happy for us to try clomid for 3–4 months first), really want it to work. Sorry, l sound completely mad, has anyone else felt like this?

Thanks 
Katie x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello Katie 

First off welcome to FF and the crazy world of Clomid 

I had an ectopic in 2005 and lost my right tube like you. I had a sterilisation reversal in 2004.

I've been given Clomid (reluctantly I may add) by my consultant as I badgered him . I also worry about having another ectopic so you're not being stupid at all. I asked for Clomid to hopefully give me a better chance of conceiving. Like you I haven't had a sniff of a BFP since my ectopic.

Do join the rest of the Clomid girls on this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110071.0

Best of luck for your cycles and wishing you  and a 

Vicki x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Katie ..I havn't but have had 2 miscarriages in the past .. just wanted to wish you lots of luck with it hun           
Cat x


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you both!! Feeling low today and your kind messages really gave me a lift. So sorry to hear of the things you've been through, hope we all get   soon    

Katie x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Katie,

I hope this gives you a lift. I had an ectopic in 2005 (had m/c week b4, twins) and it was quite traumatic as i lost my left tube too. I didnt start TTC again for about 5 months cos i was terrified of it all, anyway started to again then had an HSG and luckily my other tube was fine, started on clomid 50mg as i only ovulated about every 3 months   even though had regular AF and felt mid-cycle pains etc.. I came off of it after 5 months and decided to give up, although i had asked to go onto the IVF waiting list, which they were only considering as my DP has 3 kids already. Anyway, after going away and chilling I got my BFP on 4th Sept 06 and now my little girl is 4 half months old. I think the clomid must have helped, reckon it stayed in my system ?!  

So, it can happen. I was afraid of having another m/c or esp another ectopic and loosing my remaining tube, but its not always the case   Good luck.      
Jo xx


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Katie,

just wanted to sat hello and welcome to FF, you will get lots of support from here as everybosy is great and mostg of your questions can be answered!

Like you I had an ectopic 3 years ago and lost my left tube, i have a 5 year old Son and the ectopic would have been my 2nd.  I had a lap & dye as my remaining tube I was told was scarred and I had little chance of being pregnant again and they did not want to give me Clomid but we beged & begged and in the end they gave in.

I was given 6 months worth and each time a BFN so we went back to the ozzie for a follow up appt. and was told our only chance left was IVF which wasn't realistic as we couldnt afford it and we could not have it for free as we already had our 5 year old.

So again we had to beg for another lot of Clomid which again reluctantly they gave me another 2 months.  Before I ws due to take the first lot we got pregnant!! I think the Clomid must have kick started my system, it ws tough at the beginning as when they did the scan the sac was empty but then went back again for a further scan and blood tests and they said it was empty beacause we h
ad gone to early and we were not sure with our dates, now I am 32 weeks and counting!!

Keep hopeful and try not to get too stressed lovely!!

Scouser xx


----------

